# Gmail blues



## Reformingstudent (Feb 11, 2005)

Not really.

I love gmail but am having a hard get into the log in page with IE. had to use Firefox web browser to access my account. Anyone know what gives? Is it just me or has anyone else been having trouble getting to gmail?
When I go to www.gmail.com, IE just takes me to the Google home page. Also, when I try to invite to anyone with Yahoo mail it doesn't go through. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 11, 2005)

I did have that problem, or a similar problem, but it seems to have fixed itself. Oh and hitting the computer doesnt work.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 11, 2005)

The yahoo mail problem is probably that it gets routed to the spam folder.


----------



## daveb (Feb 11, 2005)

No problems here with IE. Maybe try: http://gmail.google.com

Not sure if that will make any difference or not.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> No problems here with IE. Maybe try: http://gmail.google.com
> 
> Not sure if that will make any difference or not.



Nope. That didn't work either. I keep getting a message box asking if I want to view the page and when I click yes it takes me to Google's home page. Arghhh!

[Edited on 12-2-2005 by Keylife_fan]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> An Aside: Tom, is your avatar a picture of you?





 No. I still have all my locks. lol

That's Steve Brown. www.keylife.org


----------



## Bryan (Feb 12, 2005)

Simple solution is to only use Firefox 

It almost sounds like some malicious program is stopping you from accessing that page. I would scan your computer using Ad-aware and Spybot to see if this is the problem. 

Bryan
SDG


----------

